
Is this what modern web development is? - danpalmer
https://danpalmer.me/2020-05-08-dhh-on-express/
======
bergstromm466
Honestly, i think Rails is underrated. Most bootcamps still teach it. It's a
great framework for getting results fast, with a posibility to push into
different areas if interested.

